# Save make config into /etc/make.conf



## gihnius (Sep 20, 2011)

I think that is a good idea, when build a port , remember the config options by the /etc/make.conf or /etc/ports.conf.

like this:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/www/apache*}
WITH_OPENSSL_BASE=1
.endif

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/x11/xterm*}
WITH_256_COLOR=1
.endif
```

To do this by modify the feature of the command 
.
then save the result of  in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 20, 2011)

This 'feature' exists currently with the current port managers.

Also this is BSD not Lunix. Third party configs will never be in /etc


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

The options screens save options to /var/db/ports/*/options.  Some ports don't have options screens, but I'd rather see them updated than add to /etc/make.conf.


----------

